# Neck Reining



## Katie3480 (May 1, 2008)

My horse knows little to no neck reining..any help on how to teach her?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been working on this too. Vida does ok with it but still doesnt have it completly. I lay the rein on the opposite side of the neck of the direction I want to go. If I get no response I give a little tug on the other rein. She has the right turn down but the left turn is a little slower. I keep thinking its the thick mane she has, she can't feel it so I kind of do a sawing motion with the rein. 
It takes time, lots of repetition. I'm not sure if this is the proper way so if anyone else wants to add something please enlighten us both :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

From what I remember (I used to ride Western), your legs play a part in it as well. 
If the horse doesn't do it, let's say you're going to the left. Then use your right leg to push the horse to the left (while you have the reins on the right side).  That will help a lot.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> From what I remember (I used to ride Western), your legs play a part in it as well.
> If the horse doesn't do it, let's say you're going to the left. Then use your right leg to push the horse to the left (while you have the reins on the right side).  That will help a lot.


My horse will not neck rein if I do not use leg and he will not turn if I use leg only and not neck rein with it. It is a combination.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

try crossing your reigns over his neck so that one reign lays on either side. Start by using 2 hands. place your hands about 6 to 8 inches apart. When you ask for the turn pull both hands to the right or left depending on the direction you want to go, but don't cross the withers. you also need to use your seat and your legs.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, I guess I've just been lucky. Our 6 yr old Paint mare (4 yrs at the time) picked up neck reining by using leg and reinforcing with a direct rein in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> try crossing your reigns over his neck so that one reign lays on either side. Start by using 2 hands. place your hands about 6 to 8 inches apart. When you ask for the turn pull both hands to the right or left depending on the direction you want to go, but don't cross the withers. you also need to use your seat and your legs.


Thanks for this, I've been doing it for a couple of days and she is really getting good at neck reining


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

YEAH!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, so I have something interesting, but a little off topic to share...vida made me think of it...

When I was at a NATRC competitive trail ride, either the vet or horsemanship judge (I can't remember which) told us that we should not neck rein on the trail, but instead ride two handed because if you ride with only one hand on the reins, it will throw your spine/body position slightly off center, and can make your horse sore on really long rides! Cool huh 

anyway, you can also work at neck reining by doing your direct reining work with your hands progressively closer together. I also agree that you should use your legs to reinforce the neck rein cue.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats very interesting AK. I never really cared about neck reining on the trail. I always feel more balanced and ready for anything riding 2 handed. My husband has been on me to train the neck reining. I can see the logic of her knowing how to do it, but I feel more comfortable 2 handed. I'm not balancing on the rein but I just feel more centered with both hands in front of me. Does that make sense?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, AK. I've never heard of that...interesting. Lexi knows how to neck-rein (I taught her how to back when I rode Western), but I don't do it much anymore. Ever since I've started English I like using 2 hands more, I feel like I have more contact with her mouth.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We neck rein all our Paint mares all the time. Perhaps it just depends on how responsive your horse is...I always felt that getting your horse to respond with the least amount of mouth contact the better.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

neck reining is useful for many things :wink:


----------

